# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمایی در مورد ترمیم معدل

## .SoRoUsH.

سلام
دوستان من نیجم امسال باب میل و تلاشم نشد و پنجاه پنجاه هست که بمونم یا برم
میخوام بدونم اگر خدای نکرده قبول نشدم برای ترمیم معدل باید چیکار کنم؟؟باید چیکار کنم؟میخوام کلا تمام درس های دیپلمم رو مجددا امتحان بدم به جز عربی!لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## ali7893

به این تابیک مراجعه کنید
راهنمای جامع طرح ترمیم معدل

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

بزرگسالان شرکت میکنی درسایی ک میخوای واحد برمیداری شهریشو میدی میری امتحان میدی.جزئیات دقیقش تو همین تاپیکی ک دوستمون گفت هست

----------


## Alireza23

چرا ترمیم؟تاثیر مثبت باشه نیازی به ترمیم نیست
همین 95 بودن معدل19/48 رتبش شده زیر1000 بهد تو کارنامه زده معدل بی تاثیر!!!یعنی با این معدل تاثیر نداره

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> چرا ترمیم؟تاثیر مثبت باشه نیازی به ترمیم نیست
> همین 95 بودن معدل19/48 رتبش شده زیر1000 بهد تو کارنامه زده معدل بی تاثیر!!!یعنی با این معدل تاثیر نداره


اخه معلوم نیست سال بعد هم تاثیر مثبت باشه و نمیشه ریسک کرد ولی اگر مثبت باشه که نیاز نیست ولی میخوام جایی هیچ شک و شبهه ای رو نذارم برای سال بعد(البته اگر موندم)

----------

